# 600bhp R34 GTR or 600bhp Twin Turbo 350Z?



## steve(s14a) (Feb 11, 2003)

Recently I have been considering my next car and I have thought of getting a 350Z and converting it to a twin turbo with 600bhp or thereabouts. However, after further consideration I looked at the cost of this setup and realised that a well sorted R34 GTR would cost about the same which got me thinking... 

The thing is, I'm not really a fan of the 350z and don't particularly like its looks and although the skyline isn't exactly the best looking car in the world IMO, it does have a certain brutish charm about it, as well as that iconic image that the 350z will never be able to match. A modified skyline bought for circa 30k will also have the suspension and brakes to go with it where as 30k spent on buying and tuning a 350z will yield a 2 year old car for half the budget and the rest will have to go on purely the engine; the suspension and brakes will have to be left as standard for the time being!

On the other hand the 350z will be less laggy due to its larger engine capacity, have less bhp per litre (and so probably last longer) and also has a substantially nicer interior.

What are your thoughts? I'm especially keen to hear from previous R34 gtr owners. In this day and age is the interior and refinement of an R34 gtr really acceptable in a day to day car? I don't mind noise, but only exhaust engine noise as you would get in perhaps a 911 GT3, not wind noise, road noise, squeaks and rattles and then the cheap plastics that older cars unfortunately suffer from. Obiously this isn't my prime concern (I currently own and drive daily a very noisey 365bhp 200sx!), but as this car will become my main car for the next few years to come, one has to start getting a little bit 'sensible' don't you think?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Why not the best (or almost) of both worlds, a 350Z with a RB26 engine ? 

JE Import Performance <-- them guys can sort you out, recently put a RB26 in to the g35 so im sure it could be interesting  just a thought.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

There are plenty of 400bhp twin turbo 350z's rolling around, but NOT 600bhp. Why? Internals! Forgies etc, gonna cost a shedload of money.

No other nissan engine is as strong as the RB26, correct me if I am wrong.

I'd say R34GTR, aside from being faster and more tuneable, its a future classic and the 350z, is not. Nice car, but nothing special.

Butuz


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

What about the 4wheel drive with the skyline. Or would you prefer the rear wheel drive from the 350? 

I stongly recommend the skyline considering the 350z cheaply made. (French and american made) English designer, Looks I mean nothing else. 
The back 350 strut rattles and something behing the drivers door does too. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Id go for a r34 gtr personally..simply having more of a road presence, and the advantage of it having rear seats.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Gotta love 350's ... I really do like them now.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm suprised you consider the Skyline to be 'not exactly the best looking car in the world' yet u have an S14....

Ugliest 200SX ever IMO, S13 was much better looking car.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

leggus said:


> I'm suprised you consider the Skyline to be 'not exactly the best looking car in the world' yet u have an S14....
> 
> Ugliest 200SX ever IMO, S13 was much better looking car.


:thumbsup:

Sorry,but only the question for what car "you" should go for,if stupid in my mind. When i buy cars,i buy what i want,and when i want a R34GTR,i dont want a 350Z,not even if i could have it for half the price.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry,but only the question for what car "you" should go for,if stupid in my mind. When i buy cars,i buy what i want,and when i want a R34GTR,i dont want a 350Z,not even if i could have it for half the price.


too right

follow your heart


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

leggus said:


> I'm suprised you consider the Skyline to be 'not exactly the best looking car in the world' yet u have an S14....
> 
> Ugliest 200SX ever IMO, S13 was much better looking car.


Sil80 better looking, best of both worlds. 

Both R34 and G35 are better looking IMHO than the 350z, but having driven one they *are* very nice.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

the G35 is fake! fake skyline from infinity, it dont look nothing like a skyline and has nothing in common with a skylines


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

To run a 500+ Zed you'd be looking at droppping atleast £25K for an engine with forged internals and a conservative map to run safely.

Making 600+ is going to require even more work- new axles etc
Driving an FR car with that much power will also be pretty interesting too!

The RB transplant would defo be the cheaper route for that kinda power in a Zed.
Zele made a Zed/RB26 transplant car that they ran at Pikes Peak IIRC.It's on that GTR the prodigy issue of Best Motoring


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The zeds are just to smooth looking -All of the Gtrs have character. It wouldnt worry me if the zeds had more power than the gtr-they still look to Smooth.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

I love the 350z but i would never choose it over a modified R34GTR !

no comparison IMO the 34 is the must have car by far ! 

Whats the point of putting 400hp through the rear wheels of a zed if all that is gonna happen is they will spin and send you sideways (great if you like drifting) but no good if you want to get from a to b very fast.

I have a 600hp R32GTR and have a switch on my dash that lets me put it into RWD...... believe me unless i am purposely intending to go drift I never use it ! I defo couldnt live with it in RWD all the time - there is a lot to be said for the altessa system as it is the best of both worlds and makes the GTR so good to drive.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

350Z cannot run that high horsepower on standard internals. The conrods are not strong enough and were never designed for forced induction.

You will also need uprated crankshaft, and most probably going to watch the oil lubrication carefully.

You buy a GTR, you entering a club... you own a legend. People all over the world look at you as though you have a certain exclusivity. The owners are very friendly, there is a wealth of information available and it's been tried and tested over and over. Not sure that the 350z has been developed on the same level.

Plus Skylines don't look any bit outdated by todays standards. An R32 actually looks like it fits in with todays designs, and that car is already 16 years old.

Go for the GTR.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

rasonline said:


> You buy a GTR, you entering a club... you own a legend. People all over the world look at you as though you have a certain exclusivity. The owners are very friendly, there is a wealth of information available and it's been tried and tested over and over. Not sure that the 350z has been developed on the same level.
> 
> Plus Skylines don't look any bit outdated by todays standards. An R32 actually looks like it fits in with todays designs, and that car is already 16 years old.
> 
> Go for the GTR.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
:thumbsup:


----------

